# 'F/V Spinningdale' wreck removal underway from St Kilda



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> Work to remove the Spinningdale, the vessel which ran aground on St Kilda during winter storms in February 2008, has begun, the National Trust for Scotland has confirmed.
> 
> The fishing vessel became stranded on jagged rocks during vicious winter storms at the Dual World Heritage Site.
> 
> ...


http://www.stornowaygazette.co.uk/news/Spinningdale-salvage-underway-on-St.5445876.jp


----------

